# MarSOC unveils memorial



## peefyloo (Nov 11, 2009)

Video here: http://www.jdnews.com/news/marsoc-69759-memorial-new.html



> In a sobering juxtaposition, the Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command chose to unveil a new memorial to its fallen warriors Tuesday as the Corps celebrated its birthday.
> 
> Since the inception of MarSOC in 2005, six Marines and a Navy corpsman have been killed in action, all of them in support of Operation Enduring Freedom in Afghanistan. The new memorial, funded by private donations to the Marine Raiders Foundation, will be composed of two short walls etched with a star for each of the fallen, standing by the entry of MarSOC’s newest operations facility. One wall is now complete, bearing the names of MarSOC’s seven fallen heroes, while the second is scheduled to be completed in under a year’s time.
> 
> ...


----------

